

Ask HN:  Most desired skill set in Silicon Valley? (RoR, PHP, MySQL, etc.) - mikeburrelljr

Hello fellow Hn'ers.  Via Southwest wifi on a flight back from San Jose, let's get a consensus on the most desirable skill sets in Silicon Valley for which companies are looking to hire (RoR, PHP, MySQL, etc.).<p>Directions:  Leave only skill sets; up-vote if skill set already present, add skill set as comment if not present.
======
nostrademons
You realize that this is a terrible way to do a poll, since vote totals are
hidden?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

~~~
retroafroman
True that it's not ideal, but he'll be able to see totals since they are his
comments.

~~~
nostrademons
Yeah, but that's still useless for the rest of us. Plus, why bother when
there's built-in poll functionality that's so much easier to use?

------
mikeburrelljr
Hadoop

------
mikeburrelljr
MySQL

------
mikeburrelljr
RoR

------
mikeburrelljr
PHP

